# Remington coming to Alabama with 2000 jobs.



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

To be announced Monday, or so I've heard. To build a plant in Huntsville because they're apparently sick of New York's anti-gun attitudes and legislation.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang that's good news. Hope it sticks. Us southern boys know about far arms!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

I heard that rumor, hope it comes about. I wish all the gun and ammo makers would come south where they are appreciated


----------



## Richard J. (Jun 7, 2010)

Can't get here soon enough. Get away from the crazy people there.


----------



## TinCan (Jul 22, 2012)

Dig Deeper Remington was thrown a Big Bone contract to remain in NY ,how ever they have several plants thus another plant could be moving , Yes it would be great for economy in that area and no anti Gun Nuts

How ever as any thing else the move may come to pass


----------



## Team Fish Head (Oct 1, 2012)

*Remington Arms coming to Huntsville!*

The flight of firearms companies from the various People's Republics in the NE is only gathering steam: http://yellowhammernews.com/nationalpolitics/remington-arms-moving-1200-jobs-ny-alabama/


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Alabama must promise companies great incentives because they kick Florida's butt when it comes to attracting industry.
I hope all the arms companies leave the northeast . It would be a wake-up call.


----------



## TinCan (Jul 22, 2012)

welldoya said:


> Alabama must promise companies great incentives because they kick Florida's butt when it comes to attracting industry.
> I hope all the arms companies leave the northeast . It would be a wake-up call.


Time out FL might not want the industry, not only guns, but any Mfr , I know where I live they do not want any industry, well we have plant that has 125 people that strip old electronics for reusable parts metals and such but very clean industry, do not even know what plant is unless you live in area

Many arms companies are leaving the NE, Beretta is moving to TN ,several have moved to Myrtle Beach area, if workers go from Beretta plant in MD to plant in TN hell they will actual get pay raise as the state /county income taxes in MD are un real

Where ever they relocate to you can bet that area is Gun Owner friendly


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

And don't forget about Magpul leaving Colorado. I am so glad these companies are finally bowing up. Maybe the voters (when they are unemployed) will put some pressure on their politicians.


----------

